# Where do you talk from???



## Miniequine (Nov 11, 2007)

This is where I talk to you guys from...

Post your "office"




)

~Sandy


----------



## Devon (Nov 11, 2007)

beautiful house full of ribbons and hroses awesome pic sandy


----------



## Marty (Nov 11, 2007)

I'll show you later but only AFTER I clean up my desk!


----------



## Reble (Nov 11, 2007)

Part of my front room, here most of my day





Got about 5 feet behind our Coach OH!

Told hubby what I wanted for Christmas, a big comfortable chair that messages and heats etc.

He says no way, when my back and neck hurts, I know to take a break.


----------



## wiccanz (Nov 11, 2007)

> I'll show you later but only AFTER I clean up my desk!


I'll second that!!



It's not so bad at the moment because we just had a new computer added, but before that?? Scary!


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2007)

Beautiful!!!!

Here's my enviroment... I use a laptop and "talk" from this room or the bedroom. This picture's a few years old and we've got a different tv and different slip covers for the sofa and loveseat. Other than that, it's all the same. My bedroom's a little too messy to show off at the moment


----------



## Relic (Nov 11, 2007)

Well l live in a ratty little house so this is my ratty little space a big closet really where the computer is. lt's not as bad as people make out when they first see it but it is bad when l look behind me..so l don't most times hopefully l'll get in the mood for an over haul during the winter...


----------



## Leeana (Nov 11, 2007)

Here is my little slice of heaven




. Its in my room right next to my door where you walk in and by my TV/Entertainment Center. Please do your best to ignore the huge pile of dirty clothes next to my computer OH!. I keep all my registration/paperwork binders to the left of my computer (as you see lol) and its somewhat organized for the most part. I'm a neat freak



.

This is where i visit you all from, as of five minutes ago



. Dont be suprised if you see some of your horses hanging on my wall LOL.


----------



## Buckskin gal (Nov 11, 2007)

[SIZE=24pt]Welcome to my chat area! [/SIZE] This is my area in our lower level family room where I can go when hubby is upstairs watching his ball games. I can look to my right and watch t.v or look to my left out a big window and see our minis. All of you have such wonderful spaces for your chatting!


----------



## Miniequine (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey!

This is SO neat and Interesting!! Thanks for showing your chatting places!

I too, can look to my right, out windows or tv & left, my barn.. My little control room... LOL

~Sandy


----------



## Dona (Nov 11, 2007)

What a neat idea!



It's fun seeing where everyone is talking from.





Guess I'll be the brave one & show you my little corner of the world.....MESS and all!





Don't ask me to show you the rest of the room.



See the mess to the right? I have a bookcase filled with Horse books, videos & magazines...then I ran out of room & started stacking them on the floor. You're seeing just the TIP of the iceberg! OH! But in my defense....I have EVERY Mini Magazine ever published since 1989...plus a stack of some I won at an auction that go back to the 1970s. I have never been able to part with any of them. Does that make me a "hoarder"?





Hubby says this is where I spend 90% of my time....but that can't be right, cuz I spend at LEAST 50% of my time with the minis.


----------



## Buckskin gal (Nov 12, 2007)

I like this thread so much I am bumping it up in hopes others will add to it! Comeon now let us see your chat space! Mary


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok this is my desk where I am always on lil beginnings!!


----------



## Reble (Nov 12, 2007)

Dona, looks like my uncomfortable chair! this is one I want for Christmas, hint hint to Santa.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5646077


----------



## Buckskin gal (Nov 12, 2007)

WOW that chair looks like something most of us could use with spending so much time here.



I need something for my neck too! Mary



Reble said:


> Dona, looks like my uncomfortable chair! this is one I want for Christmas, hint hint to Santa.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5646077


----------



## Miniequine (Nov 12, 2007)

This is fun



)

You all have got me thinking about a more comfortable chair....





Thanks for your pics!!

~Sandy


----------



## River1018 (Nov 12, 2007)

Alright now....do you guys really keep your "area" that clean????



or did you clean it before you took the photo for this topic......






fess up..


----------



## Miniequine (Nov 12, 2007)

HEHEHEHE Good Question...

I was actually cleaning house.....



hehehehe

and playing on the computer.....

~Sandy


----------



## River1018 (Nov 12, 2007)

Ahhhhh


----------



## Leeana (Nov 12, 2007)

> River1018 Today, 08:34 PM Post #18 Alright now....do you guys really keep your "area" that clean???? or did you clean it before you took the photo for this topic...... fess up..


Just a little ..........


----------



## Neil (Nov 15, 2007)

This is where I sit when I am on the computer unless I am at my laptop in the familyroom or on the road in my RV.

When I bought this house 9 years ago this had been the boys room. It was unusual so I left it this way and used it as an office for five years while I telecommuted to work. When I retired in '04 I was going to convert it into a library but I guess I have been having so much fun I just haven't gotten around to it. Some day!

Oh, and if you hadn't guessed this is not the way it looks everyday. You wouldn't want to see it today. Cleaning this room is on my TODO list before I have company at Thanksgiving.

Sorry the photo is so large. I would make it samller but I'd rather go outside and enjoy this beautiful fall day.


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 16, 2007)

Basketmiss said:


> Ok this is my desk where I am always on lil beginnings!!



Ok I have to say my desk always looks like this... I have a sickness I know!



I have tons of energy and go 90 to nothing all the time so no biggee to keep my house clean and if someone stops by it looks presentable...

I also pick up the horse poop in my big horses 1 1/2 acre pasture! Every few days we take the 4 wheeler and cart and go scoop poop. I think I want it to look like my house!! Sick I know!



But in my defense it is in front of our house so I want it to look good....

Watch out if I have my Ipod in my ear, while scooping poop or cleaning house! I go more than 90 to nothing...


----------

